# Mk 677 mk 2866 are they worthy



## vukasinami (Oct 21, 2016)

Just finishing prop/tren.
In my pct should i try any of these compounds?
Did anyone had good experience with any of the 2?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 21, 2016)

My log of MK677 here


----------



## vukasinami (Oct 21, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> My log of MK677 here



Thanks


----------



## JuiceDog (Feb 17, 2017)

FYI: MK677 causes substantial water retention. For that reason the compound is out from my list. 

Otherwise would ditch GH and use that as it is cheaper and pin-free, easier to carry with you on trips and so on..


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 17, 2017)

I wouldnt run it.


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Feb 18, 2017)

i would go with mk2866(osta) and gw.


----------



## So1970 (Feb 19, 2017)

After 3 months the water retention seemed to ease off a bit I don't feel as bloated but lethargy still seems a problem.sleep is great other than real graphic dreams. Over all I like the mk 677.


----------

